# Best way to remove fork decals?



## Freerider (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm trying to take the decals off my Fox fork (to be replaced with new ones), and it's proving to be a much more difficult job than I ever would have thought. They don't just peel off like I thought they would. The lower Fox decals will peel off with some effort, but the top decals that wrap around the lowers will not. I can scrape parts of it off with my fingernail, very small bits at a time, but after a while it gets sore on the fingers. Does anyone have any techniques for scraping these things off?


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

heat gun? goo gone? have you tried anything other than scraping at it? any kind of solvent at all?


----------



## Freerider (Feb 18, 2004)

I did try a bit of lighter fluid, just to see if it helped, but no. I thought stuff like that was just for removing the residue left after the decal is off. Can it be used to help get the actual decal off too?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

use a heat gun, then they will peel off very easily
then use adhesive remover to get the residual glue off


----------



## Freerider (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll try heating it up, to see if that works. And there's no chance of the heat gun damaging the paint on the fork, or the fork lowers themselves?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

a heat gun can damage the paint - you gotta be careful and move the gun around/ hold it far enough back.
A hair dryer will work too, also a lighter


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

yes, be careful with the heat gun
continuously wave it back and forth, while keeping it about 10" away, at least
it will work, ive used this practice many times


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I just used a hair dryer to remove all the stickers off my 66 and 951. I then used rubbing alcohol to get the adhesive off.


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

Aside from the hair dryer, try soaking the decal in WD-40 for a while, then try some peeling. I use it when removing decals from tinted windows without damaging the tint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

i second the hair dryer. slow and careful, too. heat guns get too hot.


----------



## Freerider (Feb 18, 2004)

Used a heat gun on low, a guitar pick to peel it off, and alcohol & lighter fluid to get the goo off. Worked like a charm. Thanks for the tips.


----------

